# Me ebay auction



## Anonymous (Oct 15, 2009)

Wish someone would explain this to me, it's my auction Item number:	280409069101 http://tinyurl.com/yfwpvxx

Selling off my treasures from the Saskatchewan trip from last week.


----------



## Irons (Oct 15, 2009)

A Dentist could make a tidy profit from those, regardless of the alloy.


----------

